# How much interest until the end installation program?



## valsorym (Sep 7, 2011)

Hello.
Tell me, how much interest until the end installation program?
That is, if I setup LibreOffice:

```
# cd /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice
# make && make install clean
```

I see a lot of text on the monitor. But I do not see how the port is already installed.
Also a lot of text is not good when using SSH. 

Setup time, I would not want to see the whole text.
I temporarily solved the problem this way:


```
# cat lynx_example
#!/bin/sh
#...

export BATCH=yes
cd /usr/ports/www/lynx

mkdir -p "${HOME}/.log/"
efile="${HOME}/.log/lynx"
echo '' > "${efile}"
make >> "${efile}"
install >> "${efile}"
```

But a lot of text on screen leaks. Besides, I do not see how to perform the operation.

What can you recommend?


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 7, 2011)

Install sysutils/tmux.  Then

`# tmux`
`# cd /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice`
`# make config-recursive`
(Do that so it isn't waiting for input when you come back later.)
`# make install`

As it starts to build, type ctrl-b and d to detach.
Reattach later with
`# tmux attach`


----------



## aragon (Sep 7, 2011)

Also, use script(1) to save screen output to a file.


----------



## valsorym (Sep 8, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *wblock*.
> Install sysutils/tmux. Then



Thanks wblock. I used sysutils/dvtm (I do not know why but sysutils/tmux very buggy work.)- I can run the installation in one of the windows, after, I close this window.
This is a tricky and interesting method. Thanks.



> Originally Posted by *aragon*.
> Also, use script(1) to save screen output to a file.



Yes. Thanks aragon. This is also bole option. 

Thanks all.


----------

